# raga



## fiol73

Sempre piu' spesso si usa questa abbreviazione colorita (che sta per ragazzi/e) tra amici. Esempio:

"Ehi, raga...che facciamo stasera?"

Qualcuno mi sa dire se esiste un equivalente in spagnolo? 

(Equivale all'inglese *Guys, Mate, Pal, Bro (from brother)*, ecc.)

Grazie!


----------



## irene.acler

Se me ocurren solo _chico_ y _chaval_, pero a lo mejor no son palabras tan coloquiales como _raga_. Bueno, seguro que los nativos españoles saben más que yo!!


----------



## Cecilio

In Spagnolo di Spagna un equivalente molto populare sarebbe "tío". Si usa tantissimo in questo senso colloquiale.

Un'altra possibilità, che si dice sopratutto a Madrid, è "tronco".


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> In Spagnolo di Spagna un equivalente molto popolare sarebbe "tío". Si usa tantissimo in questo senso colloquiale.
> 
> Un'altra possibilità, che si dice soprattutto a Madrid, è "tronco".


 
 
Pero "tronco" se puede referir tanto a chicos como a chicas?


----------



## Cecilio

"Tronco" è maschile. Non sono troppo sicuro ma mi sembra di avere ascoltato il femminile "tronca", ma non si usa tanto.

Qualcuno di Madrid potrebbe spiegarlo meglio di me.


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, gracias por ahora!


----------



## Schenker

Un equivalente tambíen es "muchacho(s)", pero en el día a día no se usa mucho. 
Por ejemplo (al menos en Chile y Argentina) se usa harto la palabra "loco", "oye loco mira lo que encontré", y en Chile lo que más se usa es "cabros", "hola cabros como están" (claro que lo pronunciamos "hola _cauros_ como están"). Estos términos son absolutamente coloquiales, lo formal es muchachos o chicos.


----------



## irene.acler

Para los españoles de España: _loco_ y _cabros_ se utilizan en España también, o son palabras peculiares de Chile y Argentina?


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Para los españoles de España: _loco_ y _cabros_ se utilizan en España también, o son palabras peculiares de Chile y Argentina?



En España no se utilizan. Estoy pensando que otra palabra muy muy típica en España es "colega", como sinónimo coloquial de "amigo". La utilizan sobre todo los adolescentes.


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, gracias. Era una curiosidad!


----------



## pumy

Salve,
es mi primer post en el foro, espero que sirva de ayuda.

Soy de Madrid y, al menos en mi entorno, la palabra *tronco* ya no se usa mucho, pero sí tiene el significado que buscas. En caso de usarla, el femenino *tronca* es perfectamente válido.

*Chaval* se usa mucho, pero hay que tener en cuenta que el femenino *chavala* no tiene el mismo sentido y es un modo de referirse a la novia, también un poco pasado de moda.

Yo creo que el más popular de los que se han dicho es *tío/tía*. Además se usa tanto entre chicos como entre chicas.

Un saludo


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Bienvenido pumy!

El femenino de chavo puede ser chava? Porque he sentido una amiga mexicana decir chava...y chaval es lo mismo que chavo?


----------



## Schenker

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Bienvenido pumy!
> 
> El femenino de chavo puede ser chava? Porque he escuchado a una amiga mexicana decir chava...y chaval es lo mismo que chavo?


 
Efectivamente chava es el femenino de chavo. Me parece que chaval y chavo son lo mismo, pero el primero se usa en España y el otro en México.
Saludos.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Gracias por las aclaraciones schenker!


----------



## GIANPA

Con respecto a las palabras, por otro lado bastante en desuso, "muchachos" y "muchachas" que serían la traducciones más literales, creo, de ragazzi e ragazze, he escuchado alguna vez "chacho" y chacha", ésta segunda para referirse a la chica, o muchacha que trabaja como interna atendiendo las labores del hogar. Son palabras absolutamente incultas, según mi criterio. Se usan sobre todo en vocativo. La femenina, incluso tiene un tono despectivo, en según que ambientes más o menos estirados.


----------



## pumy

No te olvides de 'chache', que es el modo familiar y afectuoso de decir 'hermano'

No tiene nada que ver, pero es curioso


----------



## fiol73

?Y se usa 'chacha' por hermana también?


----------



## pumy

Pues realmente es lo que corresponde. De pequeño yo llamaba así a mi hermana. Pero no suena bien porque es una palabra que se ha usado mucho en sentido peyorativo, refiriéndose a las trabajadoras del hogar.


----------



## Cecilio

Entre hermanos son comunes los términos "tete" y "teta", al menos aquí en Valencia.

Puntualización: el "tete" y la "teta" son siempre los hermanos mayores.


----------



## Neuromante

"Loco" sí se usa en España, al menos en Canarias, pero solo se usa entre adolescentes de clases bajas.

Pumy no pone en sus datos de donde es pero estoy seguro que es de las Palmas porque no me suena que se diga "chacho" fuera de esa isla


----------



## pumy

Neuromante said:


> Pumy no pone en sus datos de donde es pero estoy seguro que es de las Palmas porque no me suena que se diga "chacho" fuera de esa isla




Perdonad, ahora mismo completo mis datos.

Soy de Madrid. Lo de chacho lo dijo alguien antes que yo, aquí no se oye. Yo mencioné lo de chache.


Yo también había oído tete, pero puede que sea por que tengo familia por levante.


¿Se oye por ahí chache y tete? Contadnos los que seais de otros sitios de España y América.


----------



## Cecilio

Yo no soy moderador de WR pero soy bastante veterano en ello. Me da la impresión de que en los últimos posts de este hilo nos estamos yendo bastante de lo que sería la idea inicial y eso es bastante desaconsejable.

Siempre queda la opción de abrir algún nuevo hilo en este o en otro foro.


----------



## pumy

Tienes razón Cecilio. No controlo aún muy bien las normas del foro. Abro un hilo nuevo.


----------

